# Help with 3 week old baby pigeon



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi I have a 3 week old baby pigeon that had it's mom eaten by a cat and the dad stopped feeding it. I've taken it inside because it's cold and put it in a box. I've been feeding it thawed peas but I'm just wondering if I need to give it water as well. I've dipped it's beak in water but he doesn't seem to be interested. Can I just keep feeding it warm thawed peas only till it knows how to drink?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hold his beak on either side and gently dip it into a small crock of tepid water, but not over the nostrils. Do this a few times a day and he will eventually learn. The warmed defrosted peas do have some moisture in them which will help for now.


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Hold his beak on either side and gently dip it into a small crock of tepid water, but not over the nostrils. Do this a few times a day and he will eventually learn. The warmed defrosted peas do have some moisture in them which will help for now.


Thanks so much for your help, how long can he stay on the defrosted peas without drinking water?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

dragoons.izzy said:


> Hi I have a 3 week old baby pigeon that had it's mom eaten by a cat and the dad stopped feeding it. I've taken it inside because it's cold and put it in a box. I've been feeding it thawed peas but I'm just wondering if I need to give it water as well. I've dipped it's beak in water but he doesn't seem to be interested. Can I just keep feeding it warm thawed peas only till it knows how to drink?


So Sorry for what happened to Momma pigeon.

3 weeks old squeaker might be close to weaning. Please keep the baby warm. You can feed him peas and few yellow corn that have been frozen and thawed and warmed. You can also feed him seedmix if you can do it without harming his beak. if he's not drinking on his own, 5ml water given four times a day will be good for him. Water is a necessity for every living organism. Give him seed mix and water in crocks all the time so that he may be encouraged to pick on them as early as possible. Since you're handfeeding,a drop or two of ACV and water soluble vitamins supplements(not on the same day combines together,but separately) given a couple of times per week gonna help him grow faster.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would get him drinking water before feeding him the seeds. Giving water to a bird can be dangerous if you don't know how as they can easily aspirate, and many have. If he eats seeds, then he needs the water. I would feed the defrosted peas for now, and keep trying to teach him to drink on his own. Once he gets that, then I would get him on seed.


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> I would get him drinking water before feeding him the seeds. Giving water to a bird can be dangerous if you don't know how as they can easily aspirate, and many have. If he eats seeds, then he needs the water. I would feed the defrosted peas for now, and keep trying to teach him to drink on his own. Once he gets that, then I would get him on seed.


He doesn't eat seeds yet or even peck at the seeds. I've been feeding him defrosted and warmed peas for two days now and he seems to be doing good. I put him out with the older birds at feeding time to encourage him but still nothing yet. I think I'll just keep feeding him the defrosted peas till he's weaned


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Try leaving some with him and he should eventually learn to pick them up by himself. And keep trying to get him to drink. Eventually it will click and he will.


----------

